# Soundstream set screws



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a number of Soundstream amps that have missing or broken set screws. I am considering buying a large number of the correct gold type with hex sockets rather than the easily-broken slotted heads.

I couldn't find adequate replacements on eBay. Is there a source for them?


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you know if these are universal diameter and thread pitch?

I would like to have some for an ESX amplifier I own that is missing some too.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

dogsbark26 said:


> Do you know if these are universal diameter and thread pitch?
> 
> I would like to have some for an ESX amplifier I own that is missing some too.


They're not universal. I doubt they are similar.


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Shucks.

Please let me know if you find yours. At least it will be a start for my search.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I have a few lying around that I'll hook you up with. What do you need?


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

You are talking to OP, right?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

jrelectronics have some on ebay.

Not cheap though, I think he is asking 6-8 bucks plus shipping for a set of 6.

Not sure if I spelled his name right, but its something like that. I believe his name is Jamie and was like a god when it came to fixing soundstream, but retired now he sells soundstream boards, screws, and electronic componenets. I bought some thermasistors from him, nice guy.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

dogsbark26 said:


> You are talking to OP, right?


yep... to the op


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

I personally think Jaime's prices are good.
You can reach him at [email protected]
He is a bit busy these days but he's a very nice guy.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

azvrt said:


> I personally think Jaime's prices are good.
> You can reach him at [email protected]
> He is a bit busy these days but he's a very nice guy.


Thats who I was refering too. He is like a god when it comes to soundstreams he has repaired thousands over his years of repairing. He does have good prices and will work with you if you buy in higher quantities.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

azvrt said:


> I personally think Jaime's prices are good.
> You can reach him at [email protected]
> He is a bit busy these days but he's a very nice guy.


I've tried to contact him, but received no response.

The prices are fair - these things aren't cheap even in high quantities which is what I was going to do and sell them on eBay.

BTW, I didn't see any on eBay.


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a heads up. The above metioned dude got back to me on ebay and said he will be posting some in the next week. I will try and remember to post here when they are up.


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Here you go. I already bought a set from him =)

Soundstream Power/Speaker gold plated insert screws 16p | eBay


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I got some from McMaster Carr but they were stainless and not Gold plated. I can't see how gold platting helps here; all this screw is doing is creating compression and not transferring current.


----------



## AUDIODOG (Dec 8, 2010)

lowes has bolts that match cut thhead slot with hack saw good to go bolts are m5-.80by25


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

You can get stainless steel set screws from mcmaster much cheaper than SS screws on ebay.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just search google for "nut and bolt" in your city. (if you live near a decent size city.) Almost always one or more, but usually go overlooked.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

FYI, this was a fishing expedition. I found where to buy them in the US and wanted to gauge interest.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I would take a spare set...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

kurtwatson said:


> friends what is op?please tell me ?
> ----------------------
> more on Locksmith


Urban Dictionary: op


----------

